# How fast will cars get?



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Currently, there are several cars that can do 0-60 in the mid 2's (seconds) whether gas or electric. Several experienced car "You Tubers" have said that the Porsche Taycan and other cars are so brutally fast that it takes a lot of focus on driving at incredible speeds and for the "average" person it's just to much. I guess my question is... Will we get to a point there 0-60 times are in the 1 second range? Can we get times even quicker than a sec? What about zero seconds... How fast is to fast?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uber cars are not fast they are gas savers .
Think you may want to post your thread elsewhere
How much mpg does your car get ? Is a bit more proper for this website
I average 40mpg on the freeway going 77 and about 22 to 30 in the city


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

As far as street legal not in our lifetime. 
at best a Formula 1 race car has done 0-60 in 1.7 secs. But most will do 0-60 in 2.1 to 2.7 secs.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

It'll be the point where the tyres cant provide enough traction for you to accelerate faster.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Depends on if I’m close to a surge zone or not


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah, this is always a question about traction and not power. Cars can only get incrementally quicker without dramatically improving traction, and street tires are already the limiting factor for the fastest cars.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> Currently, there are several cars that can do 0-60 in the mid 2's (seconds) whether gas or electric. Several experienced car "You Tubers" have said that the Porsche Taycan and other cars are so brutally fast that it takes a lot of focus on driving at incredible speeds and for the "average" person it's just to much. I guess my question is... Will we get to a point there 0-60 times are in the 1 second range? Can we get times even quicker than a sec? What about zero seconds... How fast is to fast?


Ethanol powered stock gtr got 0-60 1.8 seconds like five years ago lol welcome to 2015


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

https://autowise.com/7-vehicles-that-go-from-0-60-in-under-2-seconds/


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've accelerated much faster than all these production cars. I've gone 0-60 mph in 1.65 seconds and 0-128 mph in 3.2 seconds.
It was on Kingda Ka at 6 flags. There are several all wheel drive 2000 hp production electric cars coming out soon that should hit 0-60 in 1.9x seconds and do 8 seconds quarter miles. The improvements will get slower and slower as time goes by even when adding massive amounts of additional power because grip is the limiting factor.
Kingda Ka will still accelerate harder than any production car even 20 years from now. You will never see production cars with tires and a body like top fuel dragsters.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

never understood the obession with straight line 0-60. Oh boy, in a straight line. What matters is handling and suspension.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Mean while, we still have people that have no idea how use on ramp to accelerate.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

amazinghl said:


> Mean while, we still have people that have no idea how use on ramp to accelerate.


With Uber and Lyft's pay, you will go bankrupt if you lose the extra nickel in gas it costs for you to accelerate hard each time you're on an onramp. This is why Uber and Lyft drivers will accelerate their Prii slowly to 55 mph on an onramp taking 60 seconds to get to 55 mph and never go above 55 mph.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> Currently, there are several cars that can do 0-60 in the mid 2's (seconds) whether gas or electric. Several experienced car "You Tubers" have said that the Porsche Taycan and other cars are so brutally fast that it takes a lot of focus on driving at incredible speeds and for the "average" person it's just to much. I guess my question is... Will we get to a point there 0-60 times are in the 1 second range? Can we get times even quicker than a sec? What about zero seconds... How fast is to fast?


Fast cars are referred to as population controllers.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> With Uber and Lyft's pay, you will go bankrupt if you lose the extra nickel in gas it costs for you to accelerate hard each time you're on an onramp. This is why Uber and Lyft drivers will accelerate slowly to 55 mph on an onramp taking 60 seconds to get to 55 mph and never go above 55 mph.


Not this Uber driver... I got other rides to take... And as for 55mph.... Ohhhh wait your serious... That's so cute....


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Not this Uber driver... I got other rides to take... And as for 55mph.... Ohhhh wait your serious... That's so cute....


With Los Angeles gas prices and razor thin profits it's far more profitable to drive at 55 vs driving at 70 or 80 and doing more rides. Add all the additional money you will save from not getting any speeding tickets and it's mathematically impossible to make a case for driving 70 or 80 mph and getting more rides.
https://www.mpgforspeed.com/


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I had a dream this weekend that I built a car that would do Mach 1.3 in the desert.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> I had a dream this weekend that I built a car that would do Mach 1.3 in the desert. :smiles:


You need Mast trousers to push blood up from your legs to your head so as Not to pass out from G Force !


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I heard that a NOS sticker on your car adds 50hp. That'll help your 0-60 times. Gotta get to them pax! 👍


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You need Mast trousers to push blood up from your legs to your head so as Not to pass out from G Force !


The fun part about dreaming is that you can have a couple beers with your buddies and hop into a rocket car without worries or consequences.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

My brother got a Tesla. He's hung up on the zero-to-whatever acceleration.
Living/commuting in infamous Los Angeles traffic, neither speed nor acceleration matter!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> Currently, there are several cars that can do 0-60 in the mid 2's (seconds) whether gas or electric. Several experienced car "You Tubers" have said that the Porsche Taycan and other cars are so brutally fast that it takes a lot of focus on driving at incredible speeds and for the "average" person it's just to much. I guess my question is... Will we get to a point there 0-60 times are in the 1 second range? Can we get times even quicker than a sec? What about zero seconds... How fast is to fast?


I've had two separate people tell me that they opted for the non-performance model of the Tesla model 3 because they felt that the acceleration of the performance model was TOO much.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I've had two separate people tell me that they opted for the non-performance model of the Tesla model 3 because they felt that the acceleration of the performance model was TOO much.


If you can afford it, it's better to get the fastest one possible. BRUTAL instant acceleration is actually a great safety feature. It can help avoid getting t boned or rear ended in certain situations when there's no traffic in front of you.
The accelerator is still linear and analog in all production cars so can accelerate as gently as you want. Even a 300+ mph Bugatti Chiron Super Sport can accelerate as gently as a non plugin Prius in ev mode if needed.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Been driving this for the last week, or so, and the stock 3.6 0-60 is pretty damn exhilarating. I've seen people get even sub-3 second times in pretty much stock configuration.

Yeah, it's nice to have something that gets up to speed fast, but for me the ability to take a nice spirited cruise on a winding back road is much more fun than just pure acceleration and top speed. Guess I'm getting old... &#129335;‍♂

That damn thing is almost as long as my RS rig in the background. :roflmao:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The cars are already going way too fast! R.I.P Paul Walker and R.I.P Ryan Dunn. 

A man got out of jail about 5-10 years ago and he was in there for 25 years. He couldn't believe how fast cars accelerated in recent times compared to when he went into jail.


----------

